# MS2 -> Stock 1.8T Idle and N75 valves. How to set them up?



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Hi!
I know that some of you guys are using both idle and N75 valves.
The idle valve would be the one in the drive by cable throttle body that you find on AGU's 
(AEB I guess as well).
The N75 is just as any other.
For the boost control valve, what are the hertz, interval, proportion, gain, etc?
For the idle valve, what algorithm, and the other values?

I still have to dig out how to wire to my done MS, but that info is still missing.

Thanks for any input!:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

HidRo said:


> Hi!
> I know that some of you guys are using both idle and N75 valves.
> The idle valve would be the one in the drive by cable throttle body that you find on AGU's
> (AEB I guess as well).
> ...


No one has to my knowledge gotten the built in idle valve working in a car. I think Paul (need_a_vr6) got one sort of working on the bench. Get an OBD1 ABA throttle body and ISV and use them, they are easy.

The N75 operates at ~25-30hz. I don't have any PID values yet cause I'm still running mine in open loop.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Ok, so back to changing the idle valve stop so it stops where I need it to idle 
like this: 








_info from Quantum Performance Engineering - Conversion Guide::_ http://www.qpeng.com/conversion_guide_7.html

As for the N75 valve, you are using open loop. I can use that as well?
How does it work? I just want it to work


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

It's a 2 wire PWM controlled motor. I've only gotten it to work with open loop (bench test). ~200hz seemed to work well. You will have to try a few different duty cycles to see what works best.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

HidRo said:


> Ok, so back to changing the idle valve stop so it stops where I need it to idle
> like this:
> 
> 
> ...


Sure you could use open loop. Basically 0% duty = full flow to the wastegate 100% = full bypass

50% is about 7psi boost, 75% is about 14psi on my car. you may need to play with it a bit to find your actual boost vs duty cycle.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Cool.
So, instead of setting the pressure target you want, you can set the duty cycle, and that is about it.
I think I can leave with that. It will take a bit more of tuning, but still, it's easy enough, I hope.
Just to double check.
Settings in TS:

Solenoid Frequency: 26Hz
Control interval: 10ms
Output Polarity: Normal
Closed duty: 0%
Open Duty: 100%

This is about right?

As far as the idle valve, maybe it's better if I don't mess with that this time around:laugh: As I don't know, it's better for me not to kill anything


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

The N75 settings look perfect.


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Great!
Thanks a lot for your input, both Prof and Paul.
I think I'll have to deal with the idle later on in the project.
Gathering all to get MS in the car in the next few months, hopefully. :thumbup: 

Cheers guys!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

I got the OBD2 VR6 throttle body idle motor(similar to DBC 1.8T) working with VEMS in closed loop, but it was still inconsistent sometimes, I found that it was more consistent if I ran it at lower frequencies(150 or 125hz), but I suggest using the OBD1 TB with an ISV or a solenoid.


----------

